# pitbull/weimaraner mix?



## alexandra (Apr 1, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]

This is our pup, Malibu aka Mallie. She is about 8 months old. We got her off of craigslist when she was 11 weeks. The people we got her from were told that she was a pit/weimaraner mix. I am familiar with pits, but have never had one. Only American bulldogs. I am just trying to find out what breeds she may be. Thank you! 
-Ally


----------



## alexandra (Apr 1, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Justincarr (Mar 31, 2014)

Idk but she is cute as a button

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello Alexandra. 
Greetings and welcome to the forum. Thank you for the introduction and the pictures of your great looking dog Malibu. Without papers showing Malibu's lineage or the pedigree papers it is impossible to know what breeds she is composed of. 

She is a mix breed dog for certain and from the pictures I don't really see any bull dog in her. That is not to say there is not but rather there is no way of telling. Here is the good news. It really doesn't matter. She is a beautiful looking girl and you have a friend for many years.

Joe


----------



## Jodie (Mar 7, 2014)

She looks just like my old Catahoula


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Just stick with that... it will do you better in the long run as a pet and unpedigreed dog. Use weimeraner pit mix over Pit Bull .. 

I placed an old JRB dog with a good friend, thought I'd get back to it with another tight dog. Didnt happen years and miles kids tend to spread the distance further. LOL Anyway she was bred to a weimeraner twice for hog dogs in Oklahoma. 05-09 

Some of those dogs look very similar to your pup. Not saying alot because weimeraner has PIT BULLDOG to begin with only the 200-300yr or so old german version. So by xing the two don't get much except a good hunter and companion.


----------



## alexandra (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you all so much! She's a great pup, great with my 3 kids and overall, just an absolutely gorgeous dog!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> Just stick with that... it will do you better in the long run as a pet and unpedigreed dog. Use weimeraner pit mix over Pit Bull ..
> 
> I placed an old JRB dog with a good friend, thought I'd get back to it with another tight dog. Didnt happen years and miles kids tend to spread the distance further. LOL Anyway she was bred to a weimeraner twice for hog dogs in Oklahoma. 05-09
> 
> Some of those dogs look very similar to your pup. Not saying alot because weimeraner has PIT BULLDOG to begin with only the 200-300yr or so old german version. So by xing the two don't get much except a good hunter and companion.


did not know that bout the weimeraner... interesting


----------



## chevy22 (May 4, 2014)

Firehazard said:


> ...weimeraner has PIT BULLDOG to begin with only the 200-300yr or so old german version. So by xing the two don't get much except a good hunter and companion.


I didn't know that. I own a Weim & always thought their heads look similar. As puppies the blue ones, like mine, look like pits. Some people used to ask me if it was a pit, but they also never heard of a Weim either.

Where did you get that information? I would love to read further into it.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Love her eyes. Sweet face. 

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

She looks to be a sweetheart. Cute girl!


----------

